# You HAVE to see this



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL 
I've never seen something so true!!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 2, 2013)

Omg lol. So true.


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## woodsie (Jul 2, 2013)

GUILTY!!! LOL! I started with a couple layers a year ago and the cow is being delivered on Friday! haha...pretty much exactly as she said, plus rabbits, ducks, sheep and pigs and of course no farm hoarder would be complete without a LGD or TWO!


----------



## Animallovers1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So true


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 12, 2013)

THAT!!!!!  Was the funniest thing ever.  BECAUSE IT'S TRUE!!!!!!!      OK  Posting this to my fb and maybe even my work blog.


----------



## Backyardherder (Jul 30, 2013)

Funniest thing ever... "people will be asking you for videos of your kids, but all you'll have on your iPhone is chickens"!!! LOL! I just had a look through my camera's memory card today... and what did I see? Silkie chicks; Brahma chicks; Polish chicks; adolescent Brahmas; rescued lil' Leghorns with yarn to bind their feet together to fix their spraddle leg... and one (one) photo of my eldest daughter... with a chick on her shoulder.


----------

